

Show HN: Desktop software to secure your wifi - Wifi Protector - forcer

Seeing the article on Ars technica about wifi hacking, I feel this could be relevant for other folks here who want to stay secure on wifi networks.<p>Few weeks ago we launched Wifi Protector - http://www.wifiprotector.com. Its a windows software that will scan your wifi networks and asses how secure they are. It will  show you intruder alerts if somebody new appears on the network and it will also offer VPN protection.<p>We have been working months on it and got some decent reviews already. I would be interested in your feedback since we still working out what useful features to pack into the product.<p>Warning! Its a free product that is ad-supported, if you do not want to see any ads - untick the Browser Extension during installation.
======
aw3c2
How does it secure anything? It just tells you about the existing security.
What exactly does this do?

~~~
forcer
When you click on "Get protected" it routes all your traffic via secured VPN.
That way no one on your network can see your traffic.

